# Mantids and long necked beetle



## orionmystery (May 16, 2013)

Giraffe weevil/long necked beetle



IMG_7024 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Long neck mantis, Euchomenella sp.



IMG_7026 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Tenodera sp. mantis



IMG_7073 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## gregtallica (May 16, 2013)

#2 cracked me up. He looks like you caught him naked or something.

#1 is great, but that looks like the "nerd" of the bug world.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Don't you just love how he is able to capture them with so much character?


----------



## gregtallica (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, it's way, way above just "taking pictures of bugs." Probably  my favorite posts on TPF.


----------



## Photographiend (May 16, 2013)

Mine too I'm a huge fan.


----------

